# Ordered new bike



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ordered a 2012 CAAD 10/4 yesterday. Due in September!! naked aluminum in color! I got to look at all of the color combos, on all models. Some are cool, some not so much. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! The other CAAD 10/4 color is baby blue and orange!! wow!!no way!LOL


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

And the 2012 CAAD 10/4 comes with a Rival BB30 crank, and Fulcrum wheels. So a couple minimal changes.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Remember the other group's colors?


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

Is there a place to see the new specs/colors online anywhere? I'm thinking of getting a CAAD 10 in the Rival spec but would like to know if I should wait for the new wave


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nismo- tell me what your looking for and I'll go to my lbs and check for u!
Henry- I don't think it's published anywhere. I had been waiting for a month because I wanted a caad 10/4 in white, but couldn't order one. They are out! So my lbs called me as soon as they could get color combos on the 2012's. As I said above, caad 10/4 rival are naked aluminum ( brushed silver look) with black lettering. The lettering motif is identical to 2011. The second color is a powder or baby blue with orange lettering.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> Nismo- tell me what your looking for and I'll go to my lbs and check for u!


The 10-5, you've mentioned the 10-4, but also interested in the Ultegra 10-3. Thanks! 

Any way you can take a pic of the 10-4 blue one? Interested how baby blue it is...


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

Thx sonis, I'm willing to wait for a 2012 if I like the group/color better. Any idea on the price? Did MSRP go up from the 2011 prices? I am looking at ordering a 2011 in black with the Rival group, sounds like the cranks and wheels change with the 2012 bikes, I'm not sure if this is an up/downgrade


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Henry- msrp is the same on the 10/4. The wheels are a wash, but the rival crank is a slight downgrade I guess. They are trying to keep the groups all together!
Nismo- one of the 10/5 colors is a white bike. Black cannondale sticker on lower bar, and blue and green liquigas colored caad 10 stickers and other small cannondale stickers. The msrp on the 10/5 is down a 100 bucks too!!


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Any chance you can go back and take snapshots of the catalog? Even a cell cam would give me a better idea of whether to try and find a 2011 black CAAD10 or wait for the raw 2012.

This is the 10/5 referred to above:


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

Thx again sonis9, I put the order for a 2011 CAAD10 on hold until I can see what the next year's offering are. If I was able to get a 2011 cheaper I'd do it but I think I am looking at the same price through my LBS. I like the nicer crank on the 2011 Rival bike but I think I'd really like the look of the raw Al on the 2012. Wish they offered the Al in the 105, that price drop is tempting. Is Rival worth the extra $400 now?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's all of 2012 colors: http://pedallingdave.blogspot.com/


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
View attachment 235280


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Ehh...


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Henry- if they dropped the price on the 105, there has to b a reason. I don't know the exact specs on any of these. Just what I can see from the pics. Might be the wheelset or something. I'm going back to the LBS Monday to get the color combo on the 105, and ultegra models.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, risky business, polarizing colors is the best way to go though for C'dale enthusiasts. Walk-ins might not buy into it on the showroom floor, but I like the new schemes. Is the light blue & orange Caad 10 a men's? If so, count me in!!!


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

A bunch of the color combos were posted at the link above, another list (see this thread) of the european models indicated a "bbq" color which might be another (flat or anodized?) black?


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

looks like some components have been downgraded from C2 to C3 also


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Clobber said:


> Wow, risky business, polarizing colors is the best way to go though for C'dale enthusiasts. Walk-ins might not buy into it on the showroom floor, but I like the new schemes. Is the light blue & orange Caad 10 a men's? If so, count me in!!!


 Yes. I'll have to look at it for a while....It sure is different and maybe I'll get it just b/c it is.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe they were going for the Gulf Oil look...


----------



## Rouleur88 (Jan 12, 2011)

hmai18 said:


> Maybe they were going for the Gulf Oil look...


I agree, first vision I had when I saw the blue/orange color combination was Stever McQueen and the Gulf-Porsche 917's of the early 70's. Cool combo and one that BMC tried as well for 2011. I like the Cannondale version. However, as soon as I read about the raw aluminum CAAD10/4 I placed my order for it at my LBS!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

sonis9 said:


> Nismo- tell me what your looking for and I'll go to my lbs and check for u!


How about the white 10-3 Ultegra...What color is the lettering on that model for '12? Looks like the other choice is BBQ.


----------



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

i think i would get the baby blue/orange CAAD10-4 because i know not many people would be buying it. Sometimes you just gotta be different.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Is that baby blue and orange really going to be available in the US??? I like!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

nismo73 said:


> Like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
> View attachment 235280


If I didn't already have a CAAD9, I'd be lining up to get my hands on those baby blues... :thumbsup:


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

I decided to go for the 2011 rather than pay more for a downgrade in crank etc on the 2012s. I really do like the raw Al look on the 12s but it's not like I dislike the Black and White I'm getting. It should be ready to pick up Wednesday.


----------

